# Betta Names?



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't think of a name for my new male betta! Does anyone have any ideas? It looks JUST like the one in my account picture, but that's not it.
So far people have suggested:
-Midnight
-Flare
-Ice

Thanks!!


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Rocky is a good name


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought that the minimum for 1 clown loach was 40 gallons. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I think you posted in the wrong section about the loach but I think 40 gallons for one clown loach would be a bit much. I realize they get pretty big and have had several over the years in the 8 to 12 inch range,... but 40 gallons?


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

you should name it something like Cold Nightmare, Mr. Fan, Blue Blood, Winter, Fish, Super Jet, Moby, Barracuda, Sailor, Pacific, Icicle, Perfect Circle, Wumpscut, Terror...
I have experienced naming anything and everything, including inanimate objects ;P


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Aqua Shard? (sticking with the Ice theme from your original list)


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Night Fire? All betas Ive ever had were named after foods starting with a "P" (Potato, Poptart, ect...)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Caesitas. It's Latin for blue.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

ares, or enyo (even though enyo is the goddess of bloodshed)


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Blazer said:


> I thought that the minimum for 1 clown loach was 40 gallons. Correct me if im wrong


Yeah I know, I'm working on re-homing him. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Blazer said:


> I thought that the minimum for 1 clown loach was 40 gallons. Correct me if im wrong


My friend has one with his rainbow shark in a 20 gallon. A good name would be, Splenden. I had a betta named splenden and he died. he was a good little fishie and will be in my memory always (cry). he's in the album splenden if you'd like to see him.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

PhsychoFish said:


> you should name it something like Cold Nightmare, Mr. Fan, Blue Blood, Winter, Fish, Super Jet, Moby, Barracuda, Sailor, Pacific, Icicle, Perfect Circle, Wumpscut, Terror...
> I have experienced naming anything and everything, including inanimate objects ;P


Those are strange names!!! I might name a killer fish that but definetly NOT a beautiful male betta or female for that matter.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Betta man said:


> A good name would be, Splenden. I had a betta named splenden and he died. he was a good little fishie and will be in my memory always (cry). he's in the album splenden if you'd like to see him.


Naw, why name them after their own species name? It's more fun to pick something more unique!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll add these to my list, thanks!!


----------



## Neman (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd like to second "Caesitas." That's a beautiful name.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

if you have a super delta fighter then name it "DELTANATOR"


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Name them after old video game monsters, Wumpus, Inky, Blinky, Pinky, Clyde, Donky Kong, etc.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes.





(extra letters)


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Bubbles (yes you can use my bettas name), Moondance, Sundance, Lightning, something like that.


----------

